# Friday Pics!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A few minutes early but Im going to bed, lol. These were taken today by my house in a wooded area. Some old farm houses maybe? Any idea on the age of these by the materials? There are 3 different ones in the pics.
Pics taken with my cell.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My bathroom finally done. Dual shower heads are awesome!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I am gonna GUESS about 1930 looking at the door lock on the last picture of the inside. Electric was added later looks like, they had to add a brace for the light switch. Also, the inside is wood not sheetrock, it's the narrow wood. Sticking with my guess of 1930's


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Dad - I miss you so much!

My Son's new job at Tech - Guns Up!

"Something's Gotta Give" by Bill Chappell. A painting my mother bought from the artist many years ago. I've always loved this piece.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> A few minutes early but Im going to bed, lol. These were taken today by my house in a wooded area. Some old farm houses maybe? Any idea on the age of these by the materials? There are 3 different ones in the pics.
> Pics taken with my cell.


Pic 1 shows what I believe to be asphalt shingle siding over the tongue and grove siding shown in pic 2
Pics 3 & 4 are of bead board siding.

I'm guessing 1920's - 1940's


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Me

Kona


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hope these pics dont get deleted! lol 2 pic of mardi gras childrens parade, and a pic of natasha turning 8. she thinks she's 28!!!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Every lady needs a tutu ! LOL










Watching her figure by eating health food.










My boy sporting a new haircut.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

My nothing but smiles 3 1/2 month old baby girl,Laney.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Happy "Go Texan" Friday*

Matthew insisted on wearing his "old" jeans and having them tucked inside his boots! LOL


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

willt said:


> My nothing but smiles 3 1/2 month old baby girl,Laney.


How cute! I wish I had a girl!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Our little Sad Sack struck out on his own when he was three, in his teddy bear slippers.
When he returned a couple of years later he was a crack shot, could skin a **** and hunt squirrel


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> Every lady needs a tutu ! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE KIDS!


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

My daughter thought it was too light in the garage for the dog to sleep so she fit her with these.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

71 Fish said:


> My daughter thought it was too light in the garage for the dog to sleep so she fit her with these.


lol


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

my son's gonna have his hands full in a few years...


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*New n old*


Zeus goes for obedience tomorrow
Zeus is a good traveler but is outgoing the front seat.
My brothers & I fishing with my cousin in 1975. No fish in that lake but we found frogs.
Brothers and I burying my cousin in 1975 at a beach by a lake.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> my son's gonna have his hands full in a few years...


adorable!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

*Our new pup*

Tagg the wonder mutt. Actually he's a French Bulldog.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Some snow pics from Tuesday in Georgetown.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Our new puppy Cleo
Tater and dogs


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Playing In The Mud*

Pumping water off our driveway. At least someone was having fun.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> A few minutes early but Im going to bed, lol. These were taken today by my house in a wooded area. Some old farm houses maybe? Any idea on the age of these by the materials? There are 3 different ones in the pics.
> Pics taken with my cell.


Late 40's early 50's.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> Tagg the wonder mutt. Actually he's a French Bulldog.


sooooo cute!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas Mesquite and Cocobolo


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This sign caught my eye as I was coming home from Stewart's.










The hosses at Lone Star Rally










My youngest with two of his biggest of the night.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Old lure collection
grand daughter wanting to hurry up a get there!
Parents pulling out on Tuesday to go enjoy life again, one day I'll be on the road 200 days out of the year dang it! :biggrin:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

My boy and his first pig this past weekend:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh man......loves me some Friday Pics.

Today must be Little Girl Friday. I'll stick with Arti and Will's themes to start...










We don't quite have this eating thing down just yet......


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

........But she does love her duck.......and bathtime!










Snow Day with Mama! (more snow to come.....)









..I woulda sworn my wife had one of here wearin sunglasses on her FB......can't find it lol.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Few snow pics from Louisiana Delta.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Continuing the theme of little girls...Caelyn's Valentines day picture, 3 months old.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Makes me proud*

Some pictures of my "brother from another mother." Serving for us as we speak. 
1. His office
2. His uniform
3. His tools
4. A fishing trip we took back in the day
5. Just some kids doing what's really fun...who needs video games when you've got a boat? 
6. Him and his wife


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

River Fisher said:


> Continuing the theme of little girls...Caelyn's Valentines day picture, 3 months old.


thats too precious!

I ran outta green bullets way too early today!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

huntinguy said:


> thats too precious!
> 
> I ran outta green bullets way too early today!


me too :headknock

and wet wild willie tell him thanks from me and God bless! :flag:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Granddaughters..........Macy and the twins


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

It's that time....Momma loves taking pictures in front of the fireplace


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Girls*

While I don't have a daughter... I do have nieces that I spoil.

Baby Rheagyn
Teenager Rheagyn/Cheerleader Kayla
Baby Kayla


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bull Minnow said:


> It's that time....Momma loves taking pictures in front of the fireplace


Handsome boys!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pics*

I was in Wichita this week and noticed this sign. Our company just implemented reverse parking this year. Needless to say our safety guy didn't like this.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> Some pictures of my "brother from another mother." Serving for us as we speak.
> 1. His office
> 2. His uniform
> 3. His tools
> ...


Nice pics. Thanks be to him!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

guess where?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a another picture of another tree that guy carved from a dead ike tree


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thank Heaven for little girls!*

Life Aquatic, I was gonna greenie you for your boat but I used up all my rep points today on all these cute little girls!

I'll stick with the theme....

Skye on our new boat, hanging out at Wahoo's saloon, getting busted trying to dunk my radio in the dog bowl, and of course what Texas girl doesn't love her ribs!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

crappie cell phone pic (I didn't take it), regardless...

THATS MY BOY!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Gonna take me a day or two to pass out the rest of the spinach for this thread!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, that last pic was a rib induced food coma btw. Love a sleeping baby!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Love a sleeping baby!


No kiddin about that! Maybe I need to try her on ribs instead of carrots lol!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

get them kiddos on some high protein dog bones! makes em strong! :rotfl:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

My favorite toad...stayed up with me listening to the 25 inning Longhorn game last year on the radio.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Life Aquatic, I was gonna greenie you for your boat but I used up all my rep points today on all these cute little girls!
> 
> I'll stick with the theme....
> 
> Skye on our new boat, hanging out at Wahoo's saloon, getting busted trying to dunk my radio in the dog bowl, and of course what Texas girl doesn't love her ribs!


Precious baby!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Life Aquatic, I was gonna greenie you for your boat but I used up all my rep points today on all these cute little girls!
> 
> I'll stick with the theme....
> 
> Skye on our new boat, hanging out at Wahoo's saloon, getting busted trying to dunk my radio in the dog bowl, and of course what Texas girl doesn't love her ribs!


Good heavens are you (AND HER DAD) in big trouble...........she's got your eyes and those eyelashes!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Life Aquatic said:


> guess where?


SACRED WATERS where the big girls are


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sticking with the daughter theme as well...

We took Natalie to the Livestock Parade (if you can call it that this year was mostly politicians) and she feel in loving with riding horses. Needless to say its all I heard about for the next few hours. Put in a phone call to a good friend and had her out riding the next morning.

First couple are her on the pony and another horse, last one is earning her keep, nothing is free


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Life Aquatic, I was gonna greenie you for your boat but I used up all my rep points today on all these cute little girls!
> 
> I'll stick with the theme....
> 
> Skye on our new boat, hanging out at Wahoo's saloon, getting busted trying to dunk my radio in the dog bowl, and of course what Texas girl doesn't love her ribs!


I am outta green shallowgal, love that sweet baby sleeping picture


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> I am outta green shallowgal, love that sweet baby sleeping picture


 gotcha cuverd


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Continuing the little girl theme, though ours is of the four-legged variety...
Kimber our 4-month old GSP in POC


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My boy last night, he didnt even finish dinner


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

my little sister on valentines
trinity bay on a very cold morning


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cheyenne with her first duck. It's just a pen raised training bird, but it's a start.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll have to post my niece and nephew


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Pics*

1. My little girl
2. Me & my little girl
3. 2010 Cull buck
4. My son holding and Axis I killed this year


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Pics*

For got to add this one but this is me and my little girl


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Grandaughter eating chocolate.


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

Me and some buddy's at Billy Bobs with Robert Earl Keen......


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I know we're in trouble. She's already a little heartbreaker though. I have a great video of this little boy trying to kiss her and she puts her hand in his face and shoves him to the ground!

Her Daddy has about 12 guns that I think he plans to bring out and clean whenever little boys start to come courting.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Life Aquatic said:


> guess where?


Baffin Bay.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll throw a couple of my little girl..

*If she only knew what made that mudhole......* 



















*And a few from the lease..*


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my daughter, first year at college, pic taken last week, you guys that still have young ones cherish the time, As Trace sings "your gonna miss this". they do grow up!


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

Fixin to go to the Daddy & Daughter dance at the school.










My boy getting ready to shoot


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Tooterbelle*

Continuing with the theme... My Tooterbelle (Macey) last yr (4yr old)...

1. Rockin' out the show with daddy...

2. B&W that's on wife's website www.tooterbelles.com


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Toledo Bend 2.19.2010*

5 lb. Bass


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Says you!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a 10lb'er to me - bigger than the seat!!! 

T-BONE


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a few of my new grandaughter Kenley Rose born 2/3/10, first is her a cpl of months before birth and the others are minutes after and then an hour after, last is the pround parents....WW


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*A picture is worth a 1000 words...*



txbigred said:


> Says you!!


Jealous!!:dance:


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Eagle180 said:


> Jealous!!:dance:


Get in the boat BOBBY!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this is the beachfront at sunrise today folks, get out and enjoy it if you can!


----------

